
Gradle-Spring-Rest CRUD generator - Solrest
Hey, I had this idea of making a CRUD generator, which generates gradle-spring-mariadb-JPA-microservices based on JSON strings. Think front-end having FormGroups need serving. This was mainly such that I didn&#x27;t have to write endless boilerplate code, but then I thought hey! I&#x27;ll use my free trial on google app engine and share with you guys! Give it a try, and say honestly what you think. PS! I suck at front-end and there&#x27;s no JSON validator + the JSON string can&#x27;t include arrays yet.<p>TL;DR: Try this webpage, it&#x27;s free for a limited ammount of time..<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.solrest.no&#x2F;
======
Solrest
bump?

